

In Defense of Uber - todsul
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2014/11/22/in-defense-of-uber-an-unbiased-opinion/

======
mkaroumi
Thanks for sharing this. Just curious - in which cities have you guys been
using Uber (if you've ever used it?).

I'm from Stockholm, Sweden and use Uber almost every week - I love it, and I
wanna know if people from other cities also have this positive experience?

